# sacar o tomar una foto?



## Nys

Hola a todos !

En otro hilo se habla de *tomar una foto*, creía que había que decir *sacar una foto.*
Quisiera saber si se pueden emplear ambos términos y cuál es la diferencia.  

De antemano gracias. Hasta luego.


----------



## Talant

Hola Nys,

En realidad no hay ninguna diferencia, que yo sepa. Ambas formas son igualmente correctas. Eso sí, en España se oye más "sacar" pero no porque "tomar" sea incorrecto.

Un saludo


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"Tomar una foto" me suena raro, para mí lo más normal es "hacer una foto" 
 y  "¡sácame guapa!".
Saludos


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Ademas yo creo que se emplea sacar cuando uno dice:
"voy a sacar las fotos del ordenador"

pero yo siempre digo o oigo: voy a hacerte una foto

Saludos


----------



## Nys

Entonces se suele decir *hacer una foto*...
Muchas gracias a todos  !


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Hacer una foto es lo más usual.
Sacar una foto también se utiliza, pero es más vulgar.

Un saludo.


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Pues no tenia ni idea de que la expresion "sacar un foto" era vulgar.


----------



## yserien

Creo que hacer una foto es la más correcta. Tambien fotografíar, hacer una instantanea y en sentido figurado inmortalizar.....(se me olvidaba retratar y alguna más se quedará en el tintero..) Tampoco sacar me parece muy vulgar.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

tomar una foto = sacar una foto

Ver: www.rae.es

Saludos.


----------



## yserien

Tomar se usaría más en América o al menos así me lo parece. Tambien es muy usada en España.Igual varía según las regiones.....


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Bueno, he dicho que según mi apreciación "sacar una foto", es más vulgar.


> *vulgo**.*
> (Del lat. _vulgus_).
> * 1.* m. El común de la gente popular.



Vulgar como es lógico no significa incorrecto, pero se utiliza más por gente mayor y en los pueblos.

- Oye chaval nos sacas una foto.

- Por favor nos hace una foto.

Con estos dos ejemplos dejo constancia de mi opinión al respecto y basándome en lo que oigo en el Norte de España.

Un Saludo.


----------



## melodybenyayer

_Tomar una foto_ y _sacar una foto_, ambos se comprenden, sin embargo lo correcto es _fotografiar_, Cuando uno dice _yo voy a tomar una foto_ se podría pensar que se toma una foto de un lugar, de un escritorio o de una mesa. si uno utiliza el verbo _tomar_ por igual. si uno dice _yo te voy a fotografiar._ no hay duda.


----------



## iran

Hola!

Yo diría "sacar una foto". El uso es completamente correcto y para nada vulgar, ya que la RAE especifica qué usos son vulgares y cuales no, si surgen dudas consultar MIERDA por ejemplo, ahí sí dice que es una interjección vulgar utilizada para expresar contrariedad o indignación.

Por tanto "sacar una foto", "tomar una foto", "fotografiar", "retratar", "hacer una foto", etc, independientemente del uso, mayor o menor, que le demos son todos sinónimos y por tanto serán usados al gusto del hablante.

Saludos


----------



## lady bedan

Hola a todos!!!

   Estoy de acuerdo con Yserien, todo depende de la región. Por ejemplo aunque en españa "hacer una foto" es la frase más empleada, en Venezuela eso sonaría extraño y hasta podría decir incomprensible. En mi país utilizamos "tomar una foto", así que sería muy común que oyeras algo como "nos tomamos muchas fotos en el último viaje a la playa". Te aconsejo que si estás haciendo una traducción tomes en cuenta a los destinatarios para saber cual es el verbo más idóneo. Espero te sirva de algo mi humilde explicación...


----------



## pejeman

lady bedan said:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Yserien, todo depende de la región. Por ejemplo aunque en españa "hacer una foto" es la frase más empleada, en Venezuela eso sonaría extraño y hasta podría decir incomprensible. En mi país utilizamos "tomar una foto", así que sería muy común que oyeras algo como "nos tomamos muchas fotos en el último viaje a la playa". Te aconsejo que si estás haciendo una traducción tomes en cuenta a los destinatarios para saber cual es el verbo más idóneo. Espero te sirva de algo mi humilde explicación...


 
Hola:

Dudo que en México jamás se haya "hecho" una foto. Cuando le pasamos nuestra cámara a alguien, le pedimos que nos tome una foto. Y si necesitamos una fotografía para algún trámite, vamos a sacarnos una foto o vamos a retratarnos. También si queremos retratarnos junto a alguien le decimos: "Déjame sacarme una foto contigo".

Saludos


----------



## gabrielv

En Chile y Argentina es más común decir "tomar una foto" o "sacar una foto"

Un amigo español me decía que era más común alla decir "Hacer una foto"

En fin, según la geografía y las 3 son correctas


----------



## yserien

Esto de tomar no vendrá del inglés "to take" ?


----------



## Nys

(en qué lío os he metido  , pero gracias por vuestra ayuda !)


----------



## mirx

Hola!!!.

Como bien decía Pejeman, en México no hacemos fotos, yo en lo personal me tomo fotografías pero trato de evitarlas porque no soy nada fotogénico. Pienso sin embargo que sacar es un poco más informal, aunque nadie te va a ver raro por que uilices uno u otro término.

Pues no en México nadie se hace fotos, pero muchos se *hacen* retratos.

Y no creo que tomar tenga nada que ver con el Ingés, ultimamente cualquier cosita a la que no estamos acostumbrados inmediatamente queremos culpar a los gringos. Son simples diferencias regionales.


----------



## LigiaStella

Existe la tendencia a considerar la forma de hablar de america latina como "vulgar". En Latinoamérica es muy común escuchar "sacar una foto". 
Lo importante es que pases tu mensaje, es decir que tengas la "competencia comunicativa" para decir "hacer una foto" cuando estes en españa y "tomar o sacar una foto" cuando estes en sur américa". Aqui la gente entendería "hacer una foto" como un "error" gramatical...
Conclusión.... el verdadero error es CUANDO NO SE ES COMPETENTE COMUNICATIVAMENTE
SALUDOS


----------



## MaWi

Como ya se ha aclarado más arriba, "vulgar" no significa incorrecto, sino utilizado por el vulgo, es decir, el pueblo. Es decir, utilizado más frecuentemente. Así que, por favor, dejen de indignarse 

Y con respecto al hilo original, sacar una foto es correcto, hacer una foto es un anglicismo, pero se usa mucho, y tomar una foto es correcto y pertenece a la variante hispoanoamericana del español.

Buenos días!


----------



## yserien

No deseo eregirme en el Sumo Catedrático de la Solución final pero estimo que ya en su día se trató el tema exaustivamente. Tomar una foto, hacer una foto,sacar una fota, retratar y muchísimas más son todas ellas,a mi juicio,válidas, que alguna resulte extraña a algún oido, pues es normal, allí se dice así y eso ,eso mismo en otro sitio chocará.Se me olvidaba, en Galicia dicen tambien quitar una foto y algún exquisito por aqui de quiero un close-up. Estamos condenados a entendernos, lo que nos une es más fuerte que lo que nos separa. Disculpad la perorata, abrazos a todos.


----------



## Imma2

Hola, ¿Qué tal?.
Tengo una duda y no sé si hay alguien en el foro ahora que pueda contestar. 
¿Cómo diriais en francés?: Me he hecho yo misma la foto
Me he tomado yo misma la foto
Una foto hecha por mi misma.

Muchas gracias
Hasta luego...


----------



## DearPrudence

Imma2 said:


> Tengo una duda


 
¿Y cual sería tu intento? ¿Cómo lo dirías?

ps: no necesitas enviar 2 posts para que te contesten.


----------



## Imma2

Yo diria:
Une photo fet par moi même.
Merci
Imma2


----------



## FranParis

Je me suis fait la photo moi-même/La photo, je me la suis faite moi-même.
Je me suis prise en photo moi-même.
Une photo prise par moi-même..
Etc...


----------



## DearPrudence

*Me he hecho yo misma la foto / Me he tomado yo misma la foto*
*Je me suis prise moi-même en photo.*

*Una foto hecha por mi misma:*
*Une photo fet faite par moi-même.*
Me parece que se puede decir tambén: "*prise*" en vez de "*faite*"


----------



## yserien

Une autophotographie ?? On dit bien un autoportrait ou auto-portrait.-


----------



## DearPrudence

Sí, ¿por qué no? Nunca había oído esto pero tiene sentido y se lo puede encontrar en el internet. No pienso que esté en el diccionario todavía y no me gusta mucho pero ¿por qué no?


----------



## FranParis

Techniquement, c'est ça, Yserien. Mais dans le langage courant, ça ne se dit pas.

A la limite, un autoportrait, mais ça a d'autres connotations.

Encore que, c'était une expression assez courante: *se faire tirer le portrait*, pour se faire photographier.


----------



## yserien

Oui, tu as raison. Mais la phrase "je vais me faire une autophoto" je l'aime bien,je la trouve belle quoique fausse.


----------



## BuggsySS

*nueva pregunta*​
Tuve desagradables respuestas al decir: Vous pouvez prendre a foto s´il vous plait?
¿Cómo es más correcto decirlo?
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Siento que recibieras respuestas desagradables al preguntarlo así, no había ninguna razón para ello. 



> Vous pouvez prendre la photo s´il vous plait?


A menudo lo pediríamos así:

- Pourriez-vous me/nous prendre en photo, s'il vous plaît ?

- Est-ce que ça vous ennuierait de me/nous prendre en photo ?

Pero no veo el porqué de esta reacción violenta por formular tu pregunta como lo hiciste, nada lo justifica. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## emmanuelstleger

es cierto no hay nada mal (malo ??tengo una duda) en tu frase, no olvidaste el s'il te plait de cortesia, entonces no veo porque reaccionó mal.. sólo veo una possibilidad para explicar eso : era un tonto !


----------



## BuggsySS

Gracias Gévy y Junior, en realidad fueron dos tontos. Si es correcto como pregunté, tal vez no lo pronuncié bien. 

***
Paquita (mod)


Saludos


----------



## xhugorichardx

no le veo nada de vulgar a "sacar una foto"


----------

